# Never need a diet again - WARNING.



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

This advert appears on MHF from time to time. It appears to be a free trial of a wonder slimming supplement but in fact you are signing up for a monthly supply which is almost impossible to stop.
Don't do it.
I foolishly did and by luck afterwards found out it was a scam. Tried phoning - no good they do not answer.
In the end I rand up my credit card company and they put a stop on future payments.
A small piece in the Observer today.

Foolish Bob!


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

The fact that a wonder slimming product doesn't exist in the world should put anyone off.

Other than simply burning more calories than you consume.....


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nah..... in this case it would have worked......

just think of all those extra little calories that you would have burned off chasing them around various offices.....

you took the wimp's way out using the telephone, if you had tried to visit them then you would probably have lost pounds, and if you had allowed the debit to go through you WOULD have lost pounds......

Timely warning though - there is no such thing as a guaranteed weight loss system other than stopping eating totally......

Dave


----------

